# Bridging Visa A (WA - 010). Work and Study rights



## petdimi (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello!

I am currently holding Bridging Visa A and on my visa papers there is an area where it says: *Visa Conditions:* 8115 - BUSINESS VISITOR ACTIVITY. My daughter, she is 17 y/o, and she is dependant on me. She is still on a tourist visa(ETA) and soon she will be granted the BVA. 
I would like to know: 
1. Do I have the right to work? And if yes, full or part time? 
2. If not, can I get that right somehow? 
3. Can you explain to me what is that "Business visitor activity" that I wrote above? And do I have permission to open my own business with an Australian citizen as my partner?
4. Does my daughter have the right to study now that she is on a tourist visa? And also if she has the right to work on BVA.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## liferiver (Jan 6, 2014)

1) 8115 does not allow for work according to department of social security website

9.3.1.130 Visa Condition 8115 | Guide to Social Security Law

2) Think you may be able to get it waived by showing you're experiencing some financial hardship..etc, by applying for another BVA using Form 1005. Instructions are on the form.

3) See link above 1)

4) Think studying on a ETA is pretty limited. She could enroll as an international student though and a student visa will be granted.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

8115 states that holder must not work in Australia other than by engaging in a "business visitor activity. This is defined as:

(a) means any of the following activities undertaken by a person:
(i) making a general business or employment enquiry;
(ii) investigating, negotiating, entering into, or reviewing a business contract;
(iii) an activity carried out as part of an official government to government visit;
(iv) participation in a conference, trade fair or seminar in Australia unless the person is being paid by an organiser for participation; but
(b) does not include either of the following activities:
(i) an activity that is, or includes, undertaking work for, or supplying services to, an organisation or other person based in Australia;
(ii) an activity that is, or includes, the sale of goods or services directly to the general public.

You can study for up to 3 months on an ETA. If you want to study more than that then will have to get a student visa.


----------



## petdimi (Mar 16, 2015)

I want to tell a huge THANK YOU to all of you.


----------

